# Problemas con mi televisor Hitachi



## sharkfe48 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bueno, no se si este es el lugar mas adecuado para preguntar, pero mi tele desde hace unos dias tiene un falla: se escucha perfecto, andan todos los canales, todo bien, solo que solo se ve una linea horizontal de la imagen. Segun estube leyendo, es un transistor que se llama "Transistor de salida Vertical o Horizontal".

Lo que no se, es si vertical o horizontal, y si con el simple cambio del mismo, el problema se solucionaria? o lleva mas cosas de por medio?


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2011)

Hola sharkfe48,como estas?,por empezar tendrias que decirnos el modelo del tv, y tambien seria interesante nos contaras ,cual es el alcance de tus conocimientos en lo referente a tv,pero para ir aclarando digamos que en tv ,una linea vertical es problema de horizontal,falla poco frecuente y una linea horizontal es falla de vertical,una falla de las mas  comunes.


Saludos.


----------



## sharkfe48 (Oct 17, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola sharkfe48,como estas?,por empezar tendrias que decirnos el modelo del tv, y tambien seria interesante nos contaras ,cual es el alcance de tus conocimientos en lo referente a tv,pero para ir aclarando digamos que en tv ,una linea vertical es problema de horizontal,falla poco frecuente y una linea horizontal es falla de vertical,una falla de las mas  comunes.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



jajaj, queria evitar esa pregunta, porq me van a mandarme a la m. jaja, pero te soy sincero, no se nada de reparacion de tv, eh armado algunas cosas de electronica pero nada relacionado al tema.

Pero porq me meto a hacer esto, te explico, solo quiero sacar ese transistor y poner uno nuevo, si sigue andando mal, lo llevo a arreglar, porque me cobran un paston por su reparacion :S y capas que es simplemente esa pelotudes

Es un televisor Hitachi de 29" p. plana. el modelo que me marca atras es: CDH-29BDS2 Slim
Que te parece si te saco unas fotos o te digo los trnasistores que sospecho que son el vertical y me dices si son esos, o sino te subo fotos y me señalas cual es, cual te gusta mas de las opciones, la verdad te lo re agradeceria!


----------



## elgriego (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola.... dejame que mire el circuito,si es que lo consigo! y despues te indico ,que tenes que medir,pero si queres subir fotos de la placa ,no estaria mal.

decime si tu tv utiliza el ci la 78045,ese es el circuito de salida vertical y si en algun lugar de la plaqueta figura el codigo jym 560-02 que corresponde al chassis que encontre.


Saludos.


----------



## sharkfe48 (Oct 17, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola.... dejame que mire el circuito,si es que lo consigo! y despues te indico ,que tenes que medir,pero si queres subir fotos de la placa ,no estaria mal.
> 
> decime si tu tv utiliza el ci la 78045,ese es el circuito de salida vertical y si en algun lugar de la plaqueta figura el codigo jym 560-02 que corresponde al chassis que encontre.
> 
> ...



De momento te mando esto: 
utiliza un LA42102, segun lo que lei, y lo que encontre.

Estube viendo un par de post, a un loco le pasaba lo mismo que a mi, pero el sabia mas, y la respuesta final que dio fue esta:

"Buenas amigos, recien arme el tv yles cuento que le puse como ci vertical el LA78041, y en vez de la bobina de 22uHY le puse una R= 0.47ohm x 1/4W, lo que me aconsejo el amigo Joansoler; tambien cambie los capacitores de 100/50 , el de 10/50 y el diodo 1N4007. El tv esta funcionando asi que muchas gracias por su colaboracion y en especial a Joansoler." 

si queres ver el post aca te lo dejo:
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_tv/748978_0.html

en fin, mañana te subo una fotos para que veas vos, por las dudas.

y voy a ver si puedo hacer lo mismo que lo que hiso este, solo que me falta detectar el la bobina 22uHY que habla el, que no tengo idea de que es.

Segun estube viendo, es una especie de capasitador de ceramico (cuando hablo de la forma).


----------



## elgriego (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola sharkfe48 ,No necesariamente la falla tiene que ser igual a la del otro colega,deberias ver primero si el ci esta alimentado,para esto deberias buscarte el datasheet del ci,y luego verificar los demas elementos de la etapa,los condensadores suelen fallar ,pero primero controla el ci y sus elementos asociados.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 18, 2011)

hola colega,comentarte que tengas extremo cuidado,porque en tu tv hay partes que si las tocas estas muerto,no es broma si no tienes ni idea,primero busca info en la red de los paligros que entraña lo que estas haciendo....por eso muchos no ayudamos a gente que no tengan nociones segun en que reparacion, no por maldad ni desidia,sino para evitar ser responsables de un accidente,cuidate y suerte....


----------



## sharkfe48 (Oct 18, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola sharkfe48 ,No necesariamente la falla tiene que ser igual a la del otro colega,deberias ver primero si el ci esta alimentado,para esto deberias buscarte el datasheet del ci,y luego verificar los demas elementos de la etapa,los condensadores suelen fallar ,pero primero controla el ci y sus elementos asociados.
> 
> Saludos.



okok, esta tarde mido toda las patas de ic, y te publico lo que me salio, perdoname, peor nunca fui muy bueno para entender los datasheet :S



Daniel.more dijo:


> hola colega,comentarte que tengas extremo cuidado,porque en tu tv hay partes que si las tocas estas muerto,no es broma si no tienes ni idea,primero busca info en la red de los paligros que entraña lo que estas haciendo....por eso muchos no ayudamos a gente que no tengan nociones segun en que reparacion, no por maldad ni desidia,sino para evitar ser responsables de un accidente,cuidate y suerte....



sisi se lo riesgos que corro, no es la primera ves que "juego" con altas tenciones :S

igual siempre tengo muchisimo cuidado, y alguien que este atento a desconectar todo en caso de comerter algun error :S



elgriego dijo:


> Hola sharkfe48 ,No necesariamente la falla tiene que ser igual a la del otro colega,deberias ver primero si el ci esta alimentado,para esto deberias buscarte el datasheet del ci,y luego verificar los demas elementos de la etapa,los condensadores suelen fallar ,pero primero controla el ci y sus elementos asociados.
> 
> Saludos.



Y que te parece ademas, si yo hago los mismo cambio que hiso esta persona, y si el TV sale andando bien, bueno, Bienvenido sea, y si sigue con el mismo problema, lo mando a arreeglar? que dices?



elgriego dijo:


> Hola.... dejame que mire el circuito,si es que lo consigo! y despues te indico ,que tenes que medir,pero si queres subir fotos de la placa ,no estaria mal.
> 
> decime si tu tv utiliza el ci la 78045,ese es el circuito de salida vertical y si en algun lugar de la plaqueta figura el codigo jym 560-02 que corresponde al chassis que encontre.
> 
> ...



Bueno, hice todo lo que me pidieron,
por empezar, atras dice  jym 560-06

y aca te dejo las mediciones de las patitas del Ic LA42102
14v
1v
1v
0v
4v
0v
14v
6v
6v
0v
5v
6v
0v

Lo medi con la escala mas alta de mi tester (1000VDC)
si es necesario una escala mas chica, Pues avisame y las vuelvo a hacer.

y aqui algunas fotos:































Bueno espero que todo esto sirva ^^ y espero no molestarte


----------



## elgriego (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola sharkfe48,te cuento que el integrado que mediste es el de salida de audio ,fijate que tiene que tener un ci con la denominacion que te pase la 78045,y por lo general esta cerca del flyback,el ci tiene que tener 7 patitas y esta montado sobre un disipador,y tiene forma de tip.

Saludos.


----------



## sharkfe48 (Oct 18, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola sharkfe48,te cuento que el integrado que mediste es el de salida de audio ,fijate que tiene que tener un ci con la denominacion que te pase la 78045,y por lo general esta cerca del flyback,el ci tiene que tener 7 patitas y esta montado sobre un disipador,y tiene forma de tip.
> 
> Saludos.



perdoname, jaja medi cualquier cosa, con razon cuando lo buscaba, me decia algo de audio


Medi uno que encontre, que decia, La78045 de7 patitas como me dijiste
las mediciones fueron 
2.8
30.7
3
0
16.25
30.7
2.77

pero sabes, cuando hice esta medicion el televisor andaba bien, lo que pasa, que capas que estoy mirando y se queda una linea horizontal. Lo apagas y lo prendes, y sale andando o capas que no. 

nose si me entendes


----------



## elgriego (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola entonces ,tenes un falso contacto ,revisa que no alla soldaduras frias o rotas,en la etapa vertical.


Si retocalas pero con cuidado y solo en la parte correspondienete al vertical
Saludos.


----------



## sharkfe48 (Oct 18, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola entonces ,tenes un falso contacto ,revisa que no alla soldaduras frias o rotas,en la etapa vertical.
> 
> Saludos.



nunca supe detectar las soldaduras frias, esta bien si retoco soldaduras entonces?


----------



## elgriego (Oct 19, 2011)

sharkfe48 dijo:


> nunca supe detectar las soldaduras frias, esta bien si retoco soldaduras entonces?



Hola ,si retocalas con cuidado y solo en la zona correspondiente al vertical,otra cosa que podrias hacer ,es agarrar un cepillo de dientes y pasarlo suavemente sobre las soldaduras,de la etapa vertical y zona proxima y ver si se produce la falla.


----------



## sharkfe48 (Oct 25, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola ,si retocalas con cuidado y solo en la zona correspondiente al vertical,otra cosa que podrias hacer ,es agarrar un cepillo de dientes y pasarlo suavemente sobre las soldaduras,de la etapa vertical y zona proxima y ver si se produce la falla.



Bueno retoque desde hace semana y media las soldaduras, como me dijiste, mas o menos las que se relacionan con el trasistor vertical, y anduvo de pelos, no jodio mas, y lo eh dejado mucho tiempo prendido y siguen andando de 10 todo el tiempo.
Te lo agradesco, y al otro tambien, a fin de todo, era una pelotudes, y me ahorraste unos mangos, porque ya sabes como es esto, es como enviar el auto a arreglar y te cobran $$$$$ por solamente tenia una manguera floja y te echan el cuento, 

Gracias nuevamente y hasta luego

SOLUCIONADO!!!!!!!!

SOLUCIONADO!!!!!!!!

SOLUCIONADO!!!!!!!!

SOLUCIONADO!!!!!!!!

SOLUCIONADO!!!!!!!!


si alguien sabe como cambiarle el nombre al post que me diga plz


----------



## elgriego (Oct 25, 2011)

Hola sharkfe48,Buenisimo,Pero nunca olvides que el conocimiento tiene un precio,es cierto lo de los mecanicos ,pero ,bolu....uno que no estudio mecanica y se dedico a la electronica.

Saludos El Griego.


----------

